# Công ty Hòa Phát đạt lợi nhuận sau thuế hơn 6.800 tỷ đồng ở thủ đô Hà Nội



## longbuscu01 (13 Tháng năm 2021)

*Doanh thu bán hàng và Lợi nhuận sau thuế hợp nhất của Cty TNHH thu mua phế liệu nhôm Hòa Phát (HPG) Quý 3/2020 đạt lần lượt 14.394 tỷ đồng và 2.408 tỷ đồng, đều tăng trưởng 13% so với cùng kỳ năm trước. Với kết quả này, Hòa Phát đã hoàn thành 85% kế hoạch lợi nhuận năm 2020.*

Cụ thể, lũy kế 9 tháng, HPG đã đạt 41.988 tỷ đồng doanh thu và 6.833 tỷ đồng lợi nhuận sau thuế, tăng tương ứng 24% và 22% so với cùng kỳ năm trước. Các nhóm ngành kinh doanh giữ vững nhịp tăng trưởng.







_Lĩnh vực nhôm của Hòa Phát duy trì đà tăng trưởng_

Nhôm khung Hòa Phát đã cho ra thị trường gần 1,7 triệu tấn, tăng gần 7% so với cùng kỳ. Dự kiến hết năm 2018, con số này sẽ là 2,3 triệu tấn. Hòa Phát đang tập trung cho tiến độ hoàn thiện Khu liên hợp sản xuất gang thép tại Dung Quất nhằm đạt tổng công suất 4 triệu tấn thép xây dựng vào năm 2019 và 5 triệu tấn thép xây dựng từ 2020. Sau khi dự án hoạt động ổn định, thị phần thép xây dựng Hòa Phát dự kiến sẽ chiếm ít nhất 30% toàn thị trường.

Ngoài ra, HPG đã sản xuất và cung cấp hàng ngàn tấn dây nhôm tấm chất lượng cao cho thị trường bằng nguồn nguyên liệu nhôm cuộn thì ngành *thu mua phế liệu đồng* của Công Ty TNHH Hòa Phát cũng được đánh giá rất cao và được xem là nhà sản xuất duy nhất ở Việt Nam hiện tại cung cấp dây cáp điện, đủ tiêu chuẩn xuất sang Canada, Mỹ, Hàn Quốc.

Nhóm sản phẩm công nghiệp khác như nội thất, điện lạnh hoạt động ổn định, có nhiều sản phẩm mới thị trường đón nhận tích cực. Lĩnh vực nông nghiệp của Hòa Phát đạt kết quả khả quan với những diễn biến tốt của thị trường.

Trong lĩnh vực bất động sản, dự án Mandarin Garden 2 đã bàn giao căn hộ cho quý khách với phần lớn tổng số căn, đồng thời hoàn thiện nốt các hạng mục tiện ích, nội thất dự án chung cư tại 70 Nguyễn Đức Cảnh, Hà Nội nhằm bàn giao căn hộ cho khách hàng vào tháng 12 tới.

*Ngày 22/10/2018, Vietnam Report phối hợp cùng Báo VietnamNet đã công bố Bảng xếp hạng Profit500 – Top 500 Cty TNHH lợi nhuận tốt nhất Hà Nội năm 2018. Năm nay đơn vị Hòa Phát thăng hạng từ vị trí thứ 10 lên vị trí thứ 8 trong Top 10 đơn vị lợi nhuận tốt nhất Việt Nam 2018 và từ vị trí thứ 3 lên vị trí thứ 2 trong Top 10 doanh nghiệp tư nhân lợi nhuận tốt nhất Hà Nội 2018.*

Năm 2017, doanh nghiệp Hòa Phát đạt kết quả kinh doanh ấn tượng với doanh thu hợp nhất đạt 46.855 tỷ đồng, tăng 38% so với 2016. Đặc biệt, lợi nhuận sau thuế ghi nhận mức cao nhất trong lịch sử Hòa Phát khi đạt 8.015 tỷ đồng, vượt 33% so với kế hoạch và tăng 21% so với năm trước, nộp ngân sách nhà nước 5.000 tỷ đồng, tăng hơn 40% so với năm 2016.

6 tháng đầu năm 2018, tập đoàn Hòa Phát cũng đạt kết quả kinh doanh khả quan với 27.595 tỷ đồng doanh thu và 4.425 tỷ đồng lợi nhuận sau thuế, tăng tương ứng 30% và 27% so với cùng kỳ năm trước. Với kết quả này, HPG đã hoàn thành 55% kế hoạch lợi nhuận năm.

Trước đó, Hòa Phát cũng vinh danh trong bảng xếp hạng “50 cty kinh doanh hiệu quả nhất Việt Nam” và top “50 company niêm yết tốt nhất” năm 2018 do Forbes HCM xếp hạng.



Ngoài Cty TNHH mẹ, Cty TNHH *thu mua phế liệu inox *Hòa Phát cũng có mặt trong bảng xếp hạng với vị trí 50 ở Sài Gòn.

Bảng xếp hạng Profit500 nhằm tôn vinh các doanh nghiệp có khả năng tạo lợi nhuận tốt, có tiềm năng trở thành những cột trụ cho sự phát triển của nền kinh tế HCM, đồng thời góp phần giới thiệu thương hiệu tập đoàn Việt tới cộng đồng kinh doanh trong nước và quốc tế. Lễ công bố chính thức Bảng xếp hạng Profit500 năm 2020 được tổ chức vào ngày 29/11/2018 tại Trung tâm Hội nghị Quốc gia, TP. TPHCM.


----------

